# new black Wolf 13" Venezuela



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

hey, this is my new black wolf from venezuela. He is currently is his holding tank


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice wolf br0.....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

They are impressive at them bigger sizes....
Congrats on the wonderful pickup.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2009)

I already saw this baby on our dutch forum, but i'll say it again"

IMBA fish!!!!


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

thx all, he sure is impressive. Cant wait to see him swimming in my 300 gallon


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like a beast.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

nice i cant wait to see him in your 300gallon also


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Beautiful


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Is it just me or does europe and japan usually get better quality and better selection in their fish?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

^ most definitly, i read on here from a sponsor that the asian market is a bigger profit for the exporters in SA.


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Is it just me or does europe and japan usually get better quality and better selection in their fish?


Dont know, i bought this one from a german importer, I paid 600 euro for it. This one is surely in perfect condition.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Wow thats a beast of a fish. very nice pickup


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

nice fish maaaaan 
lol 600 euros?? thats kinda too much , although in europe this kind of fish is hard to find so its good
make some feeding videos , i would love to see them


----------



## smitty (Dec 31, 2008)

these are sweet fish I had the chnce to get a 4-5 inch wolf fish once it was like 6 or 8 dallars but at that time i really did know what it was but looking back Id like to kick myself in the ass for lettin it go


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesoem pickup....congrads on a monster


----------



## keasone (May 21, 2008)

Nice fish Waiting for the pics from the 300!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

what species is that?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

just_relaxed said:


> Is it just me or does europe and japan usually get better quality and better selection in their fish?


Dont know, i bought this one from a german importer, I paid 600 euro for it. This one is surely in perfect condition.








[/quote]
Beauty. 600 euros damn... but i guess you pay for quality.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice pick up...


----------



## Kentucky Hillbillie (Jan 17, 2009)

Great fish! Any pics yet in the 300?


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

That is one bad ass wolf!


----------

